# Ordered the 5d3



## AAPhotog (Apr 16, 2012)

Finally purchased this 3500 dollar camera from Adorama friday. Says it will ship on monday and I should receive it by Thursday at the latest. Hopefully it's a purchase that I won't regret. I dont get paid for photography but I've found relief in it. Maybe one day I can get paid from another passion of mine. Everyone got the 'soft' issues worked out right? Hopefully I have no issues with mine


----------



## prestonpalmer (Apr 16, 2012)

NO issues with mine! Been out all day with it


----------



## Wideopen (Apr 16, 2012)

Congrats. You'll definitely love it. I know I do! ;D


----------



## mdm041 (Apr 16, 2012)

Got mine in and no issues that I can tell. Hopefully it will go by faster than mine did.


----------



## jasonsim (Apr 16, 2012)

No issue with mine. It's the best DSLR I've ever had or used. I've used 50D, 60D, 7D, 5D II, and 1D III. I once thought that the 7D was the best compromise, but know the 5D III is king.

Best of luck with yours! I'm certain you will be amazed.


----------



## Lance James (Apr 16, 2012)

Ordered mine last night, also from Adorama and it shipped today. Since I am in Ca. it will take a good week to get here. Very excited!


----------



## awinphoto (Apr 16, 2012)

Very nice indeed... while BH preorders goes on and on and on...


----------



## awinphoto (Apr 16, 2012)

I will ask tho body only or kits?


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 16, 2012)

Congratulation on your new toy 

It worth every penny...within 3 years I went from 40D, 60D, 5D II and NOW 5D III....the feeling I have for this camera is it will stay with me for long long time.

I love the 5D II IQ, but AF is really not that great - I have 3yrs daughter, trust me, it's not fun to focus when she running around.

5D III AF is completly different BEAST....way better


----------



## Lance James (Apr 16, 2012)

Body only



awinphoto said:


> I will ask tho body only or kits?


----------



## revup67 (Apr 16, 2012)

Just ordered mine - nice to see all of these comments as I am a 7D owner. I called Canon support on the issues I knew of via this forum and verified that the so called leak with Body Cap cover on will not effect any photo sessions. The RAW image issue will be fixed with release of DPP 3.11.11 (currently 3.11.10) which is due out in a few days. The Eye Piece is the same as the 7D (I've no issues with it in 2 years though others complain its crappy, dust got in it, etc.), Only two lenses that do have issues are the 200mm F2 and the 800 5.6, all other lenses tested without issue and finally the Error 80 message that only happens when the camera pairs up with a special memory card (can't recall the name something Eye??). Support assured me that the camera is solid and no recalls of any kind were outstanding. I got mine with a Chase credit card and save another $260 off the $4299 price so am real happy about that (rewards program) and got a second year free warranty with Chase. Item is on back order unfortunately.


----------



## AAPhotog (Apr 17, 2012)

Seems as though everyone is enjoying their new equipment. Thats a good thing to hear. For the user who asked what I ordered, I got the body only.
Whats funny is, I've never made money from my photography, but I was just asked to shoot a few music videos(cam hasn't arrived just yet) Pay=1300

So theres a little over a 3rd of my cost of the camera 
Hopefully I can get the rest recouped sooner than later lol


----------



## AAPhotog (Apr 17, 2012)

AAPhotog said:


> Seems as though everyone is enjoying their new equipment. Thats a good thing to hear. For the user who asked what I ordered, I got the body only.
> Whats funny is, I've never made money from my photography, but I was just asked to shoot a few music videos(cam hasn't arrived just yet) Pay=1300
> 
> So theres a little over a 3rd of my cost of the camera
> Hopefully I can get the rest recouped sooner than later lol



Adorama. They are shipping out almost immediately on the body only. Im not sure of the kit. You should check with them. You'd probably get it this week if you ordered by tomorrow.


----------



## AAPhotog (Apr 17, 2012)

Less than 48 hours until arrival. Anticipation is killing me


----------



## Lance James (Apr 17, 2012)

Ya, I get mine next monday. Thats what I get for living in California I guess.


----------



## sparda79 (Apr 17, 2012)

I got mine few weeks ago simply by off the shelf purchase. 
I can't stand the agony of waiting for the the delivery to arrive. ;D


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 17, 2012)

AAPhotog said:


> Less than 48 hours until arrival. Anticipation is killing me



IF you have 60D or 7D batteries on hand, get those fully charge NOW. Your new 5D III battery is not fully charge from factory. SOOOOO....It's NOT fun to hold 5D III without battery. I'm speaking on my experience


----------



## moogul (Apr 17, 2012)

Lance James said:


> Body only
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lance - When did you order? I called Adorama Monday afternoon (12pmish CST) for body only, and they said they were out of stock. Then I read these threads about how people were able to order on Monday and have it ship the next day.


----------



## Lance James (Apr 18, 2012)

moogul said:


> Lance James said:
> 
> 
> > Body only
> ...



I ordered on sunday night at 10pm PST.


----------



## Razor2012 (Apr 18, 2012)

I was just at a dealer the other day and he said that Canon has stopped shipments. A fix is in the works.


----------



## AAPhotog (Apr 18, 2012)

Ups was just here


----------



## dunkers (Apr 18, 2012)

I'm jealous =[


----------



## Lance James (Apr 24, 2012)

Mine finally arrived, charging the batt now ;D


----------

